# مساعده في كريم



## lian22 (27 أغسطس 2012)

أصنع كريم للجسم فيه جليسوليد ومواد طبيعيه وليس به مواد حافظه يبقى على حالته لايتغير لوبقى شهر لكن بعد الاستخدام يبدأ بالسيوله وأريد أن أضيف له ليسيتين نباتي حتى يعطيه تماسك وأريد النسبه للتر من الماء ومتى أضيفه هل للماء أم للجليسوليد

وللمعلوميه لست كيميائيه


----------



## lian22 (28 أغسطس 2012)

حسبنا الله سيؤتينا الله من فضله إنا إلى الله راغبون


----------

